# 9/7 Scottsmoor



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG Guys! A great day.
Garry T, Good job on the red on fly.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Taking your dad fishing, one of the few times in life where pay-back's are the best. 

Super congrats on the fly score too.   

Sounded it like it was too easy though, you need to pay your dues buddy.  

btw, I can't quite tell from the pic but that looks like a Pflueger Medalist fly reel, is it? Besides you need to know you can't catch fish on primitive fly tackle like that, you'll need to upgrade if you want us to be impressed.   j/k of course, that's awesome in my book.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, that's a sweet trip Garry. Congrats


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

good stuff dude...i gotta get back out there. I like that area.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sounded it like it was too easy though, you need to pay your dues buddy.
> 
> btw, I can't quite tell from the pic but that looks like a Pflueger Medalist fly reel, is it? Besides you need to know you can't catch fish on primitive fly tackle like that, you'll need to upgrade if you want us to be impressed.   j/k of course, that's awesome in my book.



It wasn't easy at all..... I can't cast worth crap..... I took 3 casts at it before I got it in front of it!!! ;D

Yes it is a Pflueger Medalist..... My buddy let me borrow it to practice. I need to buy my own (any suggestions??? Cheap though)...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

whats cheap? You need to get with Tom, he's got an a line on Pflueger Presidents, really nice for $100 or so. I checked them out this past weekend at the redfly event, very impressive. I don't see how you could go wrong with one of them.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I love my Pflueger president spinning reel so I might have to look into that...... Thanks


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

nicely done garry. you have become one hell of an angler over the past couple of years.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice and happy b-day to dad!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Great catch on fly. Okuma reels are about $50. Not the greatest, but not bad for the money. Looks like yall have Scottsmore figured out. Enjoy the days fishing with dad. They are the best.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great outing Garry!  That is awesome you caught your first red on fly!  I am jealous....


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

good job on the fly Garry..


----------



## SBBW (Nov 2, 2008)

Still trying to get my ol man off the golf course, or the office as he calls it, to got fishing. It's like once he taught me, he quit and started golfing and that was more than 20 yrs ago. Nice job on the fish


----------

